# ESL Positions In the UAE Dubai or Abu Dhabi



## teacher123 (Mar 14, 2013)

I am looking to teach in the middle east in Abu Dhabi or Dubai. I am an ESL Teacher with a degree and TEFL certificate. I also have many years of experience and I have been looking for a job in the UAE for a long time now, but I don't know what the best way of going about it is. I have applied to the Universities, but I am unsure whether they got my messages and I have also gone few many sites, but I am not finding many jobs being advertised does anyone know of any good links or any other ways to get an ESL job in the UAE. 
I would really appreciate some advise.


----------

